# The Non-Classical 'I'm Currently Listening To...' Topic



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Tonight I listen to classical speedmetal legend classical metal,if you're a headbanger or a metalhead you dont have the following ,shame on you,I,m not a metalhead but still i worship the following:
> 
> Celtic frost
> 1- Into Pandemonium
> ...


----------

